# maumee crappie



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

i read on hear every year about crappie coming to the marinas this time of year in the maumee. i was wondering when is a good time to try for them if its to early yet or just right?


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

big ugly stick said:


> i read on hear every year about crappie coming to the marinas this time of year in the maumee. i was wondering when is a good time to try for them if its to early yet or just right?


Should be getting real close! For us it usually hits its peak around the end of Oct. However, a lot depends on the weather. Down here we are yet to have our first frost. Not sure what the water temp is up there?


----------



## Spyderbell (Jun 10, 2010)

Can not wait! Anywhere around toledo/maumee good for em? I haven't got my feast this year as our cabin trip was very very unsuccessful.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Year ago I did great on crappies just out in the river in front of the Riverside Hospital an on the east side by the Cherry street bridge goes across......


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

do i need a boat to fish for the crappies when they enter the river? i always heard to just fish around the marinas and under docks...?


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Nope no boat needed. Just fish around docks and piers plus trees are a good spot. Good luck and let us know how you do.....


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

Can any crappie be found above the dam at Grand Rapids


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't see why not. We find them above the dams on the Maumee in Definance, Oh


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

FishHunter88 said:


> Can any crappie be found above the dam at Grand Rapids


Absolutely. To name a few good spots, try the Marina at Mary Jane Thurston, Wagner's campground (permission needed to fish there), and the two Turkeyfoot Creeks. I'm sure there are many, many more.

Jim


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks guys...im heading up to Mary Jane here pretty soon hopefully we can hook into some decent slabs


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Good luck!!!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

The Maumee just crested from those rains, having jumped up 7 Ft at the Waterville Bridge station. It went from 2 Ft to 8 Ft 10 inches in just over a day, with the water rate going from around 600 CFPS to 32,000 CFPS.Dont know what it does to Mary Jane ecxept mud it up and drop the temps, might even bring in fish to get out of the current, but everywhere else is shot for awhile.


----------



## Jin (May 25, 2011)

How is the crappie action on maumee??


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Turkeyfoot.....Nuff said


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

Looked for some slabs' near the 280 bridge at the Marina....tons of baitfish fished in the near the outside of the boated marina, as well as along the rock shore and :S. A guy to the next of us hooked up one some nice cats with worms fished on the bottom on the marina inlet...and when I was up at Mary Jane earlier last week it was already a muddy closer...i couldn't imagine what it would look like now especially all the rain later in the week


----------



## wiki21 (Nov 4, 2010)

tried mary jane yesterday at the boat docks got skunked...there was another guy fishing there who also put up a goose egg so i didnt feel as bad...im ready for ice just wanted to give the river one last go round


----------

